# March 15 --- Lakers @ 76ers



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

vs











> Game Info: 7:00 pm EST Tue Mar 15, 2005
> TV: KCAL, CSNt
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers hope to bounce back from one of their worst offensive performances of the season as they continue a six-game road trip with a matchup against the Philadelphia 76ers.
> ...




```
Team Comparison 
 Team Record Standings PF PA   Road/Home Streak L10  
 LA Lakers 32-30 3rd Pacific / 8th West 98.4 99.4   Road 11-18 Lost 1 4-6  
 Philadelphia 30-33 2nd Atlantic / 9th East 98.5 99.9   Home 17-13 Lost 1 4-6
```


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ten point lead at the half. :clap: 


```
Philadelphia  
 Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
  K. Korver 16 0-6 0-5 0-0 0 4 2 0 0 0 0 0  
  C. Webber 16 2-6 0-1 1-2 1 2 2 0 1 2 2 5  
  S. Dalembert 20 3-4 0-0 0-0 2 6 1 1 0 1 0 6  
  A. Iguodala 15 1-2 0-0 2-2 0 1 1 2 0 0 2 4  
  A. Iverson 20 6-11 1-1 6-6 0 4 6 1 1 0 1 19  
  A. McKie 9 2-3 1-1 0-0 2 3 0 0 1 0 0 5  
  R. Rogers 6 2-5 1-2 0-0 1 2 0 0 0 0 0 5  
  J. Salmons 13 3-4 1-1 0-0 0 4 0 0 0 0 0 7  
  M. Jackson 5 0-2 0-0 1-2 1 2 0 1 0 0 1 1  
 
 Totals 120 19-43 4-11 10-12 7 28 12 5 3 3 6 52
```


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Up 16 with seven mins to go in the third, looks like we are actually having a good game.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I just saw that we're up by 20. Are we playing that well or are the Lakers playing that badly?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Up 25 after three! :jawdrop:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lakers start the fourht with a 12-3 run but were still up 16.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The problem here is that on defense, they're horrible. O'Brien's system is brilliant, in the league that existed three years ago. Any team based on an isolation offense, like most of the good/above average teams were the year when the zone was introduced, gets completely taken advantage of by this system. The problem is, every team adjusted to the zone as it started to get used more against the AI's and McGrady's of the league, and they started to focus on team offenses. Now, every team does that, and it exposes all of the holes in this system.





> my point will be made tonight, when Kobe shoots a low % and has 4+ TO's, and the sixers win.


I LOVE to be so right. This defense is perfect at stopping a team like the lakers. the problem is that nobody else plays like the lakers anymore, so the defense is worthless.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

A few observations:

1. The sixers win by 17. I wish they could keep a flow for more than 1 or 2 games at a time. Obie's biggest flaw. But I'll take it tonight.

2.the sixers win by 17, and Willie Green can't get a minute? Not to be taken wrong, but I hope he was injured.

3. the sixers win by 17, and CWebb only had 5pts, and only 8 fga. He did get 5ast, and played for 33, so it wasn't like he couldn't get the ball. I don't know what to make of that, except that it might make my point of CWebb having to be another(better) cog in the system, expecially while AI's here(and that's not a negative). Only time will tell.

4. AI has 36 and 9, on 45%. Yes he had 6TO's, but you have to admit he's been playing better and better with CWebb here. Whatever you might say about AI, he really is trying. Give him a break.

5. Dalembert had 11 rbs, 3 blks, in 38 mins. Maybe, just maybe, O'Brien's waking up.

6. Iggy had 15. SO much for the rookie wall. Oh, and Kobe had 20.

7. Korver's 14pts, as always, are completely immaterial. He has an immense value for the offense just standing there. If Iggy keeps this up, constant single coverage is a very real possibility. Watch out in the playoffs.

8. McKie had 5. That's like his second highest all season, right?

9. Salmons had a good game. I'm telling you, watch out for him. Once he gets some consistency, I hope he can turn Korver into 6th man of the year, or win it himself.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Chris Webber taking a backseat to Allen Iverson and trying to become a role player now? I didn't watch the game, but from the box scores it seems that way.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

The Rookie Andre Iggy Had Some Sick Facials In This One... The One On JJ Was Huge Man - lOl It Was Also Funny!


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Anybody have any videos ? I'm dying to catch all the dunks !


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

good i have the tape of the game till now i saw the first periode and dalembert make a sinck dunk over briant grant,webber fails a dunks and kobe only play their best bbal in the first periode with good shoots between kobe and iverson .ivy with 14 and kobe with 16 in the first periode so since that only 4 points for kobe.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> 2.the sixers win by 17, and Willie Green can't get a minute? Not to be taken wrong, but I hope he was injured.


Nope, he's not injured just didn't get up off the pine last night. Must've been busy with the book drive.



> 3. the sixers win by 17, and CWebb only had 5pts, and only 8 fga. He did get 5ast, and played for 33, so it wasn't like he couldn't get the ball. I don't know what to make of that, except that it might make my point of CWebb having to be another(better) cog in the system, expecially while AI's here(and that's not a negative). Only time will tell.


I'm watching the game right now, and from what I see, he's not getting that many touches in the half court set. Involving him in the offense is a must, he can be a cog, but it's a waste to have him standing 20 feet from the basket like we had Kenny.



> 4. AI has 36 and 9, on 45%. Yes he had 6TO's, but you have to admit he's been playing better and better with CWebb here. Whatever you might say about AI, he really is trying. Give him a break.


The complaint is he's still playing as if he's got to do it all by himself, jacking up more shots on average per game since the C-Webb trade proves that. This team would be better off if he does more setting up of others on offense, and also cuts a few minutes off his playing time.



> 5. Dalembert had 11 rbs, 3 blks, in 38 mins. Maybe, just maybe, O'Brien's waking up.


Don't be surprised when Sammy pulls about 29 minutes against Chicago. I say that half joking, but I can see it happening.



> 6. Iggy had 15. SO much for the rookie wall. Oh, and Kobe had 20.


Iggy's been improving all year long, and it's a great to see, the problem is he had 15 points in this game, but next game he might go and have 3 FGAs. The guy has the offensive potential, he just needs to become a little more selfish offensively. What's impressive about Kobe's numbers, 16 came in the first, if I didn't know the stats before watching the first quarter.. I would've figured he went for 40+.



> 8. McKie had 5. That's like his second highest all season, right?


What's he have 20 points on the year?



> 9. Salmons had a good game. I'm telling you, watch out for him. Once he gets some consistency, I hope he can turn Korver into 6th man of the year, or win it himself.


I think Salmons is best utilized as the 6/7th man off the bench, he's capable of playing the 1-3 (though the 1 and 3 are his best positions), I'd start him in a pinch, but not as a long term starter. I think he could be just as good as McKie was in his prime.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I've been a fan of Salmons ever since he made that clutch shot in the playoffs 2 years ago (don't remember what team we were playing though). I hope he stays in Philly for a while.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The complaint is he's still playing as if he's got to do it all by himself, jacking up more shots on average per game since the C-Webb trade proves that. This team would be better off if he does more setting up of others on offense, and also cuts a few minutes off his playing time.


It's all about the %. And AI running a set up offense would be a nightmare. It would be almost as bad as CWebb doing it. But yes, his minutes should go down some, and let Webber be the focus when he's out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> It's all about the %. And AI running a set up offense would be a nightmare. It would be almost as bad as CWebb doing it. But yes, his minutes should go down some, and let Webber be the focus when he's out.


I wouldn't say it'd be a nightmare, because he's capable of doing it, no one's saying he should play like Steve Nash but he needs to work on setting up teammates more than the desperation jump passes.

Also, I still don't exactly agree with the Webber being the focus when Iverson's out, I think the problem is he should be a bigger part of the offense when AI's on the court. When that happens, that's the only way this team will be as good as it can be next season.


----------

